# Topics > Social issues >  The Future Of Jobs, 2025: Working Side By Side With Robots

## Airicist

"The Future Of Jobs, 2025: Working Side By Side With Robots"

Automation Won't Destroy All The Jobs, But It Will Transform The Workforce — Including Yours

by J. P. Gownder with Laura Koetzle, Michael E. Gazala, Cliff Condon, Kyle McNabb, Christopher Voce, Luca S. Paderni, Andrew Bartels, Michele Goetz, Andy Hoar, Andrew Hewitt
August 24, 2015

----------

